# Subsequent Observation Codes



## MnTwins29 (Sep 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if the new subsequent observation codes (99224-99226) can be used for hospital claims/payments as well as for professional claims?   Our hospitalists bill for these and the hospital's SBO is asking me if they can use these codes for payment as well.

TYIA!


----------



## LindaEV (Oct 7, 2011)

only the doc who "admitted" the patient into observation can use the subsequent observation codes. Any other providers would use out pt visit codes if seeing the same patient (99201-99215)

I don't know what a SBO is...are you asking if the hospital can use these codes to bill for observation? Don't the bill by hours?


----------



## MnTwins29 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Yes, it is for the hospital...*

and they are billing by the hour, but wanted to know if they can use the same CPT codes.   And sorry, got caught up in our own little world of abbreviations.  SBO is for System Business Office.   The billing for all three hospitals in our system is in one centralized office - the "SBO."  

Thank you.


----------

